# Videotutorials rund um Java?



## flashray (23. September 2006)

Hallo Freunde,

wie wäre eine Linksammlung und sonstige Quellen für Videotutorials rund um Java?

Tutorials.de besitzt zwar für manche Rubriken einige wenige eigenerstellte Videotutorials, jedoch geht es mir hier in erster Linie über Externe, bevorzugt kostenlose, deutsch- und englischsprachige welche.

Oder kennt vielleicht jemand irgendeine Website die solche Links bezüglich Java schon sammelt?

Das könnten Einführungen zu Eclipse oder Netbeans sein. Oder das Vorstellen von Frameworks wie SWT oder Swing. Also alles was dem Javaprogrammierer beitragen könnte.

Hinweis: Kommerzielle Angebote die aber erschwinglich sind, sind auch willkommen!

Vg Erdal


----------



## Thomas Darimont (28. September 2006)

Hallo!

Hier gibts ne interessante Video Volresungsreihe rund um das Thema Algorithmen und Datenstrukturen mit Java:
http://www-lehre.inf.uos.de/~ainf/2003/Real/index.html

Gruß Tom


----------



## flashray (28. September 2006)

Das tue ich mal auch gleich hier vermerken, damit es in den Tiefen des Forums nicht verloren geht.



			
				Thomas Darimont hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> unter http://www.eclipse.org/evangelism/resources.php?id=eclipse-rcp
> findet man eine nette Präsentation und ein Video zur Vorstellung der
> ...




Vg Erdal


----------



## nikhil (28. September 2006)

flashray hat gesagt.:


> Das tue ich mal auch gleich hier vermerken, damit es in den Tiefen des Forums nicht verloren geht.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Suche selbst auch Lern-Videos; habe unter http://www.v2bversand.de/shopliste.php
"Jetzt lerne ich Java" gefunden. Kostet aber knapp 40 Euro. Habe es mir noch nicht angeschaut.

Suche auch über J2EE etwas ähnliches. Am schönsten wäre natürlich kostenlos oder zumindest einigermaßen günstig.

Gruß
Nikhill


----------



## flashray (1. Oktober 2006)

Hallo,

hier ein Vortrag von Bruce Eckel:

A Talk by Bruce Eckel: Java Issues & Directions
http://video.haas.berkeley.edu:24874/ramgen/media-services/Eckel6-25-04.rm



> A very interesting talk by Bruce Eckel (author of "Thinking in C++" and "Thinking in Java") on Java issues and directions, at UC Berkeley, Haas School of Business on 25-Jun-2004.




Vg Erdal


----------



## flashray (1. Oktober 2006)

Hallo,

die Community TheServerSide.COM hat eine sehr interessante Seite mit "Tech Talks", zu den Themen J2EE, EJB, Performance, Web Services, Web Frameworks, Persistence, Open Source, TSS Symposium, Vendor Perspectives, TMC Training Videos.

http://www.theserverside.com/tt/talks/library.tss


Vg Erdal


----------



## Ripper11 (3. Oktober 2006)

Hallo,
mich würde mal interessieren, ob es ein Videotutorial über die Netzwerkprogrammierung in Java gibt. Ich habe schon gegooglet aber nichts gefunden. 

Gruß Fabi


----------



## flashray (3. Oktober 2006)

Hallo Fabi,

ich weiss jetzt nicht genau was du mit Netzwerkprogrammierung meinst. Hier ist aber eine Vorlesungsreihe zu Verteilten Systemen, worin unter anderem Socket, RMI, Middleware, Webservices und anderes vorgestellt wird. Es wird zunächst ein weitreichender Überblick gegeben, und dann die genannten und andere Techniken einzeln vorgestellt, wobei an der einen oder anderen Stelle konkrete Beispiele anhand Java aufgezeigt werden.

http://www.ibr.cs.tu-bs.de/courses/ws0304/vs/index.html

Diese Videoserie ist natürlich kein richtiges Videotutorial für Javatechnologien! Jedoch gibt sie einen weitreichenden Überblick über die verschiedensten Techniken und Alternativen zum Thema und zeigt das eine oder andere kleinere Beispiel.


Vg Erdal


----------



## Ripper11 (4. Oktober 2006)

Tag,
danke für den Link. Muss ich gleich mal drauf gehen


----------



## Thomas Darimont (11. Oktober 2006)

Hallo!

Hier gibts ein paar Coole Videotutorials zu Eclipse:
http://www.intelligentedu.com/blogs.../best-eclipse-tutorials-and-videos-on-the-web

Gruß Tom


----------



## yan1 (26. Dezember 2006)

Hi,

hier ein kleines Tutorial zu Java und Gnome, hat mir pers. sehr weitergeholfen!
http://people.redhat.com/overholt/nativeeclipse/index.html

Lg, Yanick


----------



## flashray (28. Dezember 2006)

Hallo,

hier ist eine Vorlesungsreihe - PfA (2006-WS, Borchers) - Programmierung für Alle (Java) - zu finden:
http://video.s-inf.de/#PfA.2006-WS-Borchers.(DS).Videoaufzeichnung


Vg Erdal


----------



## flashray (2. April 2007)

Hallo,

hier ist eine Sammlung von diversen Video Tutorials zu Netbeans + Java & Co.
http://www.netbeans.org/kb/55/flash.html


Vg Erdal


----------



## Thomas Darimont (2. April 2007)

Hallo,

bei showmedo gibts auch ein paar Sachen zu Java:
http://showmedo.com/videos/java

Gruß Tom


----------



## lockenator (5. Juli 2007)

Hi,

unter http://www.albidus.de gibt es eine Menge video2brain-Tutorials, z.B. auch für Java und Java EE

z.B.:

http://www.albidus.de/software/video2brain/programmierung/02bb5898cd0c6762c.php
http://www.albidus.de/software/video2brain/programmierung/02bb5898cd0bcd51e.php
http://www.albidus.de/software/video2brain/programmierung/02bb5898cf0dd549d.php
http://www.albidus.de/software/video2brain/programmierung/02bb5898cd0be4421.php

Viele Grüße

Jan


----------



## 3dsmaxer (19. Oktober 2007)

7,5 stunden video-tutorial zum objektorientierten programmieren mit java.

http://www.arcaneapplication.de/java.html

scheint richtig gut zu sein.


----------



## Arnulf1 (21. Oktober 2007)

Hallo Ihr,

Egal ob es um Onlinevorlesungen oder auch um Tutorials geht, gibt es großen Nachholbedarf in globaler Hinsicht. Deswegen finde ich derartige Bestrebungen in Richtung einer Linksammlung durchaus zukunftsweisend, ähnlich wie in den Anfängen des Internet es die Suchmaschienen waren. Erste Ansätze gibt es zum Beispiel bei "Youtube" unter dem Stichwort "Java" aber man merkt eben auch die Sparsamkeit, wenn es um Arbeit geht, die ja möglichst bei Veröffentlichungen umsonst sein soll. So enden die Tutorials hier bei Thema "Arrays". Aber immerhin es sind etwa 10 Stück.

http://www.youtube.com/

Arnulf


----------



## Chimaira (21. Februar 2008)

ich kann ja vielleicht mal selber ein Videotutorial machen. Leider ein bisschen zu spät wegen des Contests aber okay 

Gibts irgendwie wünsche?

Greeze Chimaira


----------



## Apfeltee (4. März 2008)

Hallo,

hier bin ich vor kurzem fündig geworden:
http://eclipsetutorial.sourceforge.net/index.html

Ist zwar Englisch aber gut verständlich und vor allem kostenlos.

Grüße
Apfeltee


----------



## 115% (5. März 2008)

Apfeltee hat gesagt.:


> hier bin ich vor kurzem fündig geworden:
> http://eclipsetutorial.sourceforge.net/index.html
> 
> Ist zwar Englisch aber gut verständlich und vor allem kostenlos.



Ich vergebe 10 Sterne, die ersten drei habe ich mir angeschaut und finde sie sehr gut. Die restlichen lade ich mir gerade runter. Danke Apfeltee!


----------



## giusi72 (28. Juli 2008)

3dsmaxer hat gesagt.:


> 7,5 stunden video-tutorial zum objektorientierten programmieren mit java.
> 
> http://www.arcaneapplication.de/java.html
> 
> scheint richtig gut zu sein.



Fand ich persönlich auch gut. Schade, dass die Seite nicht mehr unter diesen Link vorhanden ist. Kennt jemand den neuen Link?


----------



## takidoso (28. Juli 2008)

Chimaira hat gesagt.:


> ich kann ja vielleicht mal selber ein Videotutorial machen. Leider ein bisschen zu spät wegen des Contests aber okay
> 
> Gibts irgendwie wünsche?
> 
> Greeze Chimaira



Ohhh jaaaaa, Ich würde zu gerne ein Tutorial über JXTA haben. Am liebsten eine simple Chatanwendung, aus der kann man dann alles mögliche aufbohren, so denke ich 
Leider fand ich keine vollständigen Tutorials im Netz nur allgemeine Übersichten aber herzlich wenig praxis an einem vollständigen Beispiel.


----------

